# Just got a 40 gal! Now what??



## Alaizabelle (Mar 4, 2011)

I've been haunting craigslist for a deal on a fish tank, and today I picked up a 40 gallon tank! :fish-in-a-bag:

It came with a light and a sort of stand (a table really, but I like it  ) There is an under-gravel filter. A big bag of gravel, a gravel vacuum, net, a bunch of lava rocks. A few other random things, too! 

I do have 100 lbs of playsand that I'm thinking of using instead of the gravel/under gravel filter.... but I'm not really sure yet!

Now then.... what shall I do with it? Any suggestions? o_o


----------



## aquaticsnerd (Jan 29, 2011)

Is the tank new or used? If it is used, then you might want to test it for leaks.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

40b?


----------



## Alaizabelle (Mar 4, 2011)

They had it filled with water when I went to pick it up. It's a used tank, a few years old and the people who had it are moving and had to sell it. Should I still do a leak test on it, just to be safe?

yes, it's a 40 breeder


----------



## Alaizabelle (Mar 4, 2011)

Reseal? That sounds like an interesting thing to learn how to do! 

Does this look like a good method? Resealing an Aquarium, by Nick Spinelli Or are there other better ones?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Re-seal is a lot of work and probably not necessary if it is only a few years old. The last tank I got (125g) is like 7-8 yrs old and no problem. Really depends on how long it sat empty more than how old it is.


----------



## Alaizabelle (Mar 4, 2011)

It's only been empty overnight  They kept water in it until I bought it!


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

i dont think a reseal is necessary either. I got my 55 gallon from my dad and it was made in the 70's and doesnt leak. Although, at some point, i'm sure i will reseal it. lol. If you use the sand, dont use the UGF, it'll just get clogged with sand. You wont need the full 100 lbs for the 40g. unless you want a really deep sand bed which is good for some burrowing fish and inverts.


----------



## Alaizabelle (Mar 4, 2011)

I went to measure the tank, and it's not a 40 breeder  It's a 29. But a 65 just got donated to me by a really nice person intended for my mice o.o I think that it would need resealed, though. It was used for reptiles, and some of the silicon is chewed inside... 

Well, this will be interesting! I might resell the 29g to get a bigger tank....


----------



## Alaizabelle (Mar 4, 2011)

Great news! I found someone who wants to trade tanks with me! A 55 gal established tank with 15-20 tetras in it! They are laying tile in their house, and want to downgrade their fish tank size after they are finished! 

I'm getting the tank tonight


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

great find!


----------



## Alaizabelle (Mar 4, 2011)

I am so excited about this!  It was a very lucky find!

The tank is here now, and I'm working on putting the water back in! It's a bit cloudy, but I figure that will help the tank keep going  The fish are safe in an insulated container, waiting for their turn! The tank has two filters, two heaters, and an undergravel filter. I set up everything but the undergravel for now. (to tell you the truth, I don't know how to use one! There are also two bubblers, but I'm not sure how to set those up yet, either...

What an exciting new project!


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

the two bubblers go down into the bottom of the UGF tubes and supply the water movement.. that's it!


----------



## driftwood (Feb 13, 2011)

I dont like UGF's...just saying.
Hope you enjoy your new project. You sound very excited


----------



## Alaizabelle (Mar 4, 2011)

I eventually want to put new substrate in the tank to be friendlier to plants, and will take out the undergravel components then. 

It's been over 24 hours now, and the fish seem to be doing great! It's hard to get a count, but what I know for sure are that there are 3 cherry barbs, 5 glolight tetras, 3 black skirt tetras (one has long flowy fins though... is that possible?) 2 Red Minor Tetras, quite a few of what I believe are giant danios, 3-4 Buenos Aires Tetra... and two completely unidentified yellow with black little guys!


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

the long fin black skirt is.. well.. a long fin black skirt tetra.. lol. i have two in my tank.. quite nice.


----------



## Alaizabelle (Mar 4, 2011)

Ah, ok, I have just never seen one before! 

I spent a whole lot of time sitting in front of the tank trying to count and recount the different types of fish, and here is what I came up with!

3 cherry barbs
4 black skirt tetra (1 long fin)
2 red minor tetra (long fins)
2 golden barbs (it took a while to find what they were called!)
4 giant danios
3 buenos aires tetra
5 glolight tetra

and MTS's galore in the gravel


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

ics:
*W


----------



## Alaizabelle (Mar 4, 2011)

This is a picture of the tank that the previous owner sent me! I haven't put all of the plants in yet though


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

looking good! make sure you have enough light for those plants though, they may start to die without it.


----------



## Alaizabelle (Mar 4, 2011)

The plants it came with are all fake ones 

I'm looking into a DIY light system for when I try planting real plants in there! The lights it has are pretty old, but are serving their purpose for now!

Oh! I made another thread about my stocking ideas for the tank... http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/stocking-plans-55-20-a-12963.html


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

looks nice


----------



## aquaticsnerd (Jan 29, 2011)

Alaizabelle said:


> The plants it came with are all fake ones
> 
> I'm looking into a DIY light system for when I try planting real plants in there! The lights it has are pretty old, but are serving their purpose for now!
> 
> Oh! I made another thread about my stocking ideas for the tank... http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/stocking-plans-55-20-a-12963.html


For a good DIY light check this post out.


----------

